# Bunny's vet appt. page 3 for 2nd visit details.



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

I had been trying to keep mum on some of my health concerns for Bunny because I frankly didn't want to be right. But I mostly was...

the good news:
she doesn't have mites! the bald spots were most likely from a combination of dry skin, irritation from urine soaked shavings, and poor nutrition which all is being remedied at the moment. i took her completely off the walnuts and pretzels (again, what the heck??) and mixed her crappy food with the mix i use for my runner, peach.

the bad news:
the vet confirmed that she is blind. i had expected this, and wasn't that taken aback.

she has an ear infection. i also has assumed this. she came to me with her ear all scratched up and crusted with wax, with i had been gently cleaning the outer part with homeopathic ear drops i used to have to use on hammy. hammy had waxy ears always. she's now on antibiotic ear drops as well.

she has wobbly hedgehog syndrome. i had also expected this might be true, but had hoped i was wrong. every time she takes a few steps she falls on her side to the right. it's the same side as her sore ear, so i had hoped maybe it was an inner ear problem, but the doctor watched the way she falls and said its her back limbs that are going out on her, not her balance. he checked her limbs for breaks or injuries and felt her side for tumors or another explanation and found none. he offered to do a scan, but felt it would saw the same thing so i declined it. the vet is going to look in to a treatment plan for her, and in the meantime i will stick to the one i used for hammy, who also had it. (high vitamin e and c in diet, and massaging her muscles...etc.)

not the news i wanted, but i am going to do everything i can to make sure her quality of life doesn't suffer, and that she is loved and well taken care of. it's part of taking in rescues, as opposed to well bred babies i guess. i'm just glad she was surrendered to me since she needs so much care and me and mitch are willing to do it.

--i'm trying to upload a video of her mobility but youtube is being a booger. it will be up later.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*

My heart is broken for you both. I'm so sorry that you (both) have to endure this. But I'm so glad that she has someone who is going to love her & care for her. I know that you will treasure your time with her. And we will be able to love her from afar. You really are a special, caring person.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*

Just FYI the only way to diagnose WHS is postmortem. With her ear problems, I would expect any wobbliness to clear up when the infection is gone. It is irresponsible of a vet to say it's WHS while the animal is still alive.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*

i agree: you are a truly caring person.

is there any way to tell how old Bunny is?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*

It drives me nuts that so many people, vets included immediately jump to the WHS conclusion whenever a hedgehog wobbles or falls over. There are so many other things that can cause wobbliness that should be looked into first. While Hedgemom is totally right that WHS can only be diagnosed postmortem, over months of observation and ruling out other causes, there can be a bit more of an assumption made that it's possibly WHS.

An ear infection could account for her problems but it could also be a stroke, tumour or even a result of being fed crap food. A selenium deficiency can also cause WHS like symptoms. Age can also factor into it as can any illness or weakness.

Can she raise her quills and lower her visor? Some people say that WHS hogs cannot do either.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*

she can extend her quills, yes.

should i go to another vet?
until this i had never had any problems with this office.
i am glad that maybe i was right about the inner ear thing though...

what would you do?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*

I wouldn't go to another vet yet. Once you get the ear infection cleared up and she gets eating some good food, then see how she is.

Did they do a skin scrape to rule out mites? If so, skin scrapes are not always accurate. It all depends on where they scraped if there don't happen to be any mites there. Is she scratching or showing any other signs of mites?

My albino gal KeiLei is blind also. To see her, nobody would believe she is blind.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*

It is so great that you took her in and are getting her back on her way to being as healthy as she can be  She is very lucky you guys are watching over here now. I hope that the symptoms clear up with the ear infection, that would be great news.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*

I would imagine the wobbling has to do with her ear infection, though I never did understand how the inner ear affected balance. All I know is that it does.

It's a real shame that she's blind, but I'm sure she'll learn to get around just fine. Please let us know how she does, keep us up to date on everything.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*



 Sela said:


> Please let us know how she does, keep us up to date on everything.


i second this.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*

how's Bunny?


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*

her ears look much better, and her quills are growing back. she eats and eats and eats like crazy.
i feel like her falling has decreased but it's hard to tell, i'm hoping it really was her ear infection, she had a giant wax build up that was removed at the vet, so her ears probably started to feel better immediately.

she is also such a charmer that it's crazy to me. i have had three other hedgehogs and none of the ever warmed up like her. she loves being held and snuggled and rarely huffs after being picked up. she's also up during the day which makes her quarantine easier. i take care of her in the early evening, and the other two at night.

she also grins. i don't know what else to call it. it looks like a toothy little smile. mitch caught it on camera.
>>>>>>


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*

What a great picture and update! Hope she continues on this good recovery path!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*

How sweet!  She is looking much better, you are doing wonderful with her. Yay Bunny!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*

She is adorable & sounds like such a sweetheart. I hope she keeps doing better & better.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Bunny's vet appointment..*

That's wonderful to hear!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: updated...Bunny's vet appt.*

bunny's falling has all but stopped...she still does it occasionally but not every time she walks so that's good, but...

she's been off her ear drops for two days and admittedly i didn't check on her last night because i got off late and my fiance had already changed all the foods and water dishes for me.

i checked on her today and her ears were FILLED WITH PUS. it is not wax, i know what pus smells like. i cleaned them with warm water, and dried them off and she's going back to the vet first thing tomorrow.

what should i do in the meantime? after i washed her ears i cleaned her house and changed her sheets and she's still eating and drinking.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: updated...Bunny's vet appt.*

Oh poor girl! Hope the vet goes well! 
I'm no expert, and I don't what you could do, but just wait until you bring her in and check on her every so often to make sure it isn't building up too much. Someone more experienced will come along soon for sure.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: updated...Bunny's vet appt.*

thank you.
no matter what she goes to the vet at 9 am.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: updated...Bunny's vet appt.*

Good luck through the night and at the vet! Please update on how it went!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: updated...Bunny's vet appt.*

OH GOODNESS!!

I hope she's ok.

Hugs to you both!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: updated...Bunny's vet appt.*

we're back from the vet. her doctor felt that this was just a really aggressive ear infection, and because of the amount of pus and the smell also a really bad one. it's in both ears now too, i should note. he said she had probably had it a really long time before she came to live with us and that might explain how it has gotten so big.

anyway, she's back on ear drops, this time a stronger dosage for 14 days, she had a shot of baytril at the vet (which i was worried about but you need to understand how bad her ears look guys, and they smell so bad it would knock you over.) plus she's on oral baytril for 12 days twice a day.

poor bunny. i feel so bad for her.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

it's all inflamed and angry looking on her rump where she got her shot. should i be worried?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor baby. I hope this helps & she feels better.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Poor baby, having to get a shot and deal with lots of meds. Hopefully those will tackle the infection and take it away for good.  I'm sorry, I don't know about how a shot should look, but others might know when they come along.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i think it's inflamed because she's been picking at it. she slept ALL DAY & ALL NIGHT yesterday. i think she just felt poopy and tired from a stressful hospital visit.

she's totally mad at me, but she got her drops in her ears this morning and took her baytril with baby sweet potatoes like it was nothing. we upped her heat a few degrees with a rice heating pad and she's hiding from us and eating her food from under her blankets as we speak.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, she's tired girl from yesterday, huh?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Get better Bunny! I hope her inflamed rump doesn't signal another bad infection...let us know how that goes!


----------

